# Asrock z77 STUCK IN BOOT LOOP!



## Chummmleee (Jan 8, 2014)

*I recently purchased parts for a new build for a friend and all seemed well everything went together fine.I go to start up the PC and it fires up, for about 3 second, shuts down and starts back up again. It's stuck in a boot loop. I was told to try and install the latest version of the bios but the only problem here is i can't reach the bios due to the boot loop.*
I've tried to troubleshoot a few things here.

The RAM is Crucial Ballistix 2x 4gb 1866.

-I made sure the CPU fan was properly installed.
*-Tried booting it without any RAM and it works fine and stays running!*
-Tried booting it with one stick of RAM, it didn't Work
-Tried booting it with the motherboard outside of the case.
-I even tried booting it with my RAM (Gskill 1866) It didn't work.
-Tried the RAM in my PC, It works
-Made sure everything was wired proper.

All this leads me to believe that there's nothing wrong with any of the parts it just needs some tinkering with i don't want to have to send it back because that's a process and my friend is waiting for it. Also I refuse to believe something is wrong with the cpu considering it starts up when the RAM isn't in it and runs fine.
If you have any knowledge of the situation and can help that would greatly appreciated. You guys are the best!


----------



## Paladone (Jan 8, 2014)

Chummmleee said:


> *I recently purchased parts for a new build for a friend and all seemed well everything went together fine.I go to start up the PC and it fires up, for about 3 second, shuts down and starts back up again. It's stuck in a boot loop. I was told to try and install the latest version of the bios but the only problem here is i can't reach the bios due to the boot loop.*
> I've tried to troubleshoot a few things here.
> 
> The RAM is Crucial Ballistix 2x 4gb 1866.
> ...



Hey, I was having this EXACT issue and I know how frustrating it is 

A few things that you can do are:

1. Try to boot up your system without RAM, you should normally hear a beep.

2. Grab a paperclip and bend it in half, grab the power connector for your motherboard and then stick one end into any green wire and one end into any black. If your fans stay running (Assuming their connected to the PSU) then it's likely a motherboard issue.

3. What code is shown on your POST LED? If there is nothing, then once again, it's likely a motherboard issue.

When I tested this, I got no beep, the fans would stay running with the paperclip in and the POST LED showed no code; this led me to understand that my motherboard was broken, and I just had it replaced. When I had my motherboard replaced, it wouldn't boot up and the POST LED showed 00, which turned out to be because of an outdated bios not recognizing my new CPU.

It may also be helpful if you post the PC specs. Good luck and hope you sort it out


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 8, 2014)

To rule anything out, you should remove motherboard from case and try on cardboard.  There could be contact on back of board to case, shorting it out.

Just to add to Paladone's excellent explanation.  If it starts with the paperclip and nothing else is the culprit, then it is most likely the 5v return on the motherboard.  Had the exact same thing happen to me, and that's what the culprit was, so board was RMA'd.

Also, if you have a spare PSU, try to hook just the two power cords to board from outside with just cpu and heatsink, and one stick ram.  This will rule out the PSU being bad and most likely confirm the motherboard being bad.


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 8, 2014)

It may help if you post what parts you replaced or used in this build.

If you removed the processor. you may want to check for bent pins, foreign objects, and check that the heatsink is not over tightened.
Disconnect any, and all, cards, drives (hard, usb, ssd, optical, etc.), mouse, keyboard, card readers... then try it.

If it has a reset CMOS header... make sure the jumper is in the correct position.

Also, try removing the CMOS battery and reset the bios.


----------



## satindemon4u (Jan 9, 2014)

You stated that you tried putting the RAM from your computer in and then it worked. What is the speed and brand of that RAM? Also as suggested above I would recommend that you check all stand offs. When I first built my rig I had the same issue and for like two days I was dumb founded as to what the problem was. Turns out I forgot to put the stand offs in so it was grounding out, more instantly than yours though lol


----------



## erixx (Jan 9, 2014)

no,not. ^
Suspect 1 = RAM
(hardware incompatible  or settings)


----------



## satindemon4u (Jan 9, 2014)

That's why I first asked about his ram....


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 9, 2014)

Sounds like RAM compatibility to me.  Did you check the memory support list before buying?  Some will scoff at the idea, but sometimes it really matters.

If not that, try different slots, you said you tried one stick, but didn't mention every slot.  I'm still guessing compatibility, though.


----------



## Arjai (Jan 9, 2014)

I am convinced of two things. One, won't post because of memory. Either not the right stuff or not secured properly. The other is not getting the cpu properly inserted, or heatsink not right...Sounds more like a memory issue, you have.


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 9, 2014)

Be aware that some ASRock boards don't like some PSUs which leads to similar behavior, but yeah, I'd look at CPU sitting off a bit in the socket, or memory like Arjai suggests.

Since you tried the ram in another board, that should be fine.

I'd try re-mounting the chip in the socket, re-doing the thermal paste, and then trying again. If that fails, then I'd try PSU, or look at the board/CPU.

I'd also clear the CMOS overnight.


----------



## Sliver Krunk (Jan 10, 2014)

First thought from me was that it may be an electrical problem perhaps interferance when you mentioned you took out the case to seee if it is discharging on a MB spacer. I did that too. on mine. Ivy Bridge E doesn't work on Intel specific X79 MB was the problem. when I got an updated Asus Gene and chucked it in to get fixed it worked without any disfuction at all. I got that MB from America land of the free and prosperity. I never returned it and have no use for it. the Asus gene runs well enough for both of them.


----------



## Sliver Krunk (Jan 10, 2014)

It may sound strange and if you had tried it you will never know.


----------



## xorbe (Jan 10, 2014)

MT Alex said:


> RAM compatibility



My WAG is what he said.


----------



## vang2k (Jan 11, 2014)

I also think it could be the ram. I used a lot of Crucial ram products and I have had to RMA quite a few. If the ram doesn't work try resetting your CMOS via jumper or taking the battery out for a few minutes.


----------

